# I met Anderson Silva and Antonio Nogueira last night!



## Fiendlover (Aug 16, 2009)

I met them last night at Caged Ink in the pomona fairplex.  We were there in order to see Tito Ortzi which we did but he was eating a sandwich and his bodyguard said that we couldn't see him until after all the cage fights were over.  So we walk around and me and my bro get tattoos and then we watch the cage fights.  Hours and fight pass and I see a crowd of people to my right and my bro asks if its Tito.

I look and I don't see Tito.  I see Antonio and he is my fourth favorite UFC fighter of all time.  I look at my brother and I tell him that he's over there so we race to him.  My bro shook his hand but I grabbed his bicep.  My hand could not grip his bicep because of how huge it is.  He is ready to fight Randy Corture at the end of this month for sure.  He is huge!
Them I look around and yell to my brother that Anderson is right there too!  We tried to get pictures of them but there was so many people who were rude and decided to shove us out of the way and then they went back to the stage where the cage fights were happening.

So we sneek into the VIP area unnoticed and see them again at tables but it wasn't really a line for signing or pictures.  You were kinda just there.  So I took a bunch of pictures and the security began to tell us to leave but Anderson stands up and tells them to let us stay.

Taking my advantage of Anderson standing up, I went to the table directly behind him and called his name three times in my sweetest voice ever.  He slowly turns his head around with the cutest smile I have ever seen and looks at me.  I cutely hold out the brochure for the expo out and smile my cutest smile and in the sweetest voice again, ask him if he could please sign it.  He nods and begins to sign it.  Then I switched hands and waited for him to finish and I shook his hand and said thank you.  He then gave me that sweet smile at me again and winked at me.

I then moved to see Antonio but he was sitting down so I only got a few pictures of him and he turned and looked at me and also gave me a cute smile.  But my camera had already taken a picture so when he smiled and I snapped it, he was already turning away.  I did get to feel his bicep however and that was good enough for me.

Best day of my life!  And I got my first tattoo!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 17, 2009)

lol
sweet!


----------

